# Moving in August



## LoubieLou (Feb 26, 2013)

I am moving to Singapore in August with my husband and 11 year old daughter. My daughter will start Dover Court school in August and I am interested to hear from anyone who has a daughter of a similar age who can give me any advice or share their experience on what to expect at school. Thank you in anticipation.

7 weeks and counting ...


----------

